# Can anyone help me identify this track?



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a tough one. I'll have to think about it and see if it sparks anything...


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

*Thanx *

If you figure it out thank you in advance


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

*Just wondering..*

If anyone could give this a shot for me?
I'd appreciate it greatly


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I found this...

It's an orange Disney Halloween Songs and Sounds cassette. One side has songs and the other is one long track of sound effects. I think this is it.


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Thanx if you could post a link i'd be really grateful


----------

